# My Humble Planted Shrimp Tank



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Here is my 10 & 22 Gallon rimless shrimp tanks, i hope this thread will help fellow hobbyist here on BCA how to keep crs. Many people misunderstand that having crs & injecting co2 is a NO NO, but these tanks prove otherwise. We all know that these shrimps are harder to keep than let say RCS. All questions regarding crs are welcome it is nice to see that more and more people are getting into keeping crs and not end up killing all of them which by the way not cheap to replace like rcs. My first attempt years back turned into utter failure as i didn't have any knowledge on how to keep these beautiful shrimps.

The pictures were taken as we speak & i tried those almond leafs for the first time as you can see i have one on each tank LOL.

10g tank:
Substrate: ADA Power Sand + ADA AS I Normal Type









22g tank:
Substrate: ADA Power Sand + ADA AS II + ADA AS I Powder Type + Bacter 100

















Thank you for viewing, if you have any questions feel free to PM me or leave a post here.

Cheers,
Stephen


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

You are amazing!
Whens the next project? Maybe do some pearl blue =)


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> You are amazing!
> Whens the next project? Maybe do some pearl blue =)


Thanks,When i have more room i will do another higher grade crs tank, my 75w MH light & ADA 60-p and about 8bags of 9L ADA soil is waiting patiently LOL. I can't start a new tank if i don't sell my arowana which is taking all the space in my room right now.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=( im seriously waiting! Before the crash, I had your stuff always booked mark and checking on them daily! You are extremely talented =) not even joking! Just luv your work! Hope you could do something like yellow shrimp or blue shrimp! or maybe some small fish breeding project!


----------



## xFl (Apr 24, 2010)

Your tanks are amazing, humble is NOT the word that comes to mind to describe them =P
what kind of c02 setup do you use..?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> =( im seriously waiting! Before the crash, I had your stuff always booked mark and checking on them daily! You are extremely talented =) not even joking! Just luv your work! Hope you could do something like yellow shrimp or blue shrimp! or maybe some small fish breeding project!


No Fish, just shrimps but right now i really love crs/cbs & planted tanks. I really want to do a 33g long tank like my mentor Shaobo(ED) hahaha sorry buddy pulling your leg but truth be told he is one heck of a guy to ask about crs very knowledgeable, though he has other interest now(plecos BoOoO LOL gggrrrr).
I do have very red rcs from him and breeds like rabbits lols, will need to harvest some soon.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

btw.. what kinda filter system is that? if you dont mind sharing!
I doubt that's eheim... maybe eheim parts, but definitely don't think you would use a eheim in a small tank!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

xFl said:


> Your tanks are amazing, humble is NOT the word that comes to mind to describe them =P
> what kind of c02 setup do you use..?


I got mine from Patrick(Mykiss), i just removed the solenoid so it is injecting co2 24/7 and thanks for the comment.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> btw.. what kinda filter system is that? if you dont mind sharing!
> I doubt that's eheim... maybe eheim parts, but definitely don't think you would use a eheim in a small tank!


The 10g tank i'm using a combo of eheim 2234+eheim 2217 classic connected in series. I'm using eheim 2026 pro II+xp3 again connected in series for my 22g tank. With these shrimps water parameters are everything, some japanese breeders even go to the extent of connecting 3-4 cannisters in series this will in turn give you more stable & better water quality. Over filtration is almost a must with higher grade crs IME.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've always agree with over filtering, BUT, a huge eheim cannister in a 20 gallon? that's EXTREME!!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I've always agree with over filtering, BUT, a huge eheim cannister in a 20 gallon? that's EXTREME!!


That's why you have the eheim easy connector things to control water flow.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

true enuff! But still.. i try not to play with my water flow at all, dun wanna jam the motor at all! and yes... by experience.. my pins that hold the motor to the cannister ripped up a ltitle all becuz me fooling around with those controls LOL!

Anyways, good job on everything =) just keep em coming!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Beautiful tanks stephen!


----------



## pt1190 (Apr 21, 2010)

Your tanks are amazing  I did not realize that shrimp required this much care. We have only had blue or marbled cray (lobster), and conditions did not seem to matter. And once you have had them in a tank, it seems you never get rid of them  They even live in your canister filter


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

Love the tree!


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Beautiful tanks stephen!


Thanks buddy!


pt1190 said:


> Your tanks are amazing  I did not realize that shrimp required this much care. We have only had blue or marbled cray (lobster), and conditions did not seem to matter. And once you have had them in a tank, it seems you never get rid of them  They even live in your canister filter


Thank you for the kind words, yes the biggest challenge is keeping them alive let alone breeding them. 


Death's Sting said:


> Love the tree!


Thanks man...


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Vert nice looking tanks.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Awesome tank, I like the moss tree!


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoa.. that looks fantasic Stephen!
Very lush green


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a really lovely tank. Looks like a magical forest.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice displays. Well done. Big fan of the tree as well.


----------



## slee (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, very nice.. wish my tanks look as good....


----------



## mysticalnet (Apr 22, 2010)

very nice!!  great shrimps too!


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice set ups, cant wait to see the 75g... Is that mini pellia in the background of the 10g, also do you put any buffer in your tank to raise hardness and what else do you dose, equilibrium??


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

tang daddy said:


> Nice set ups, cant wait to see the 75g... Is that mini pellia in the background of the 10g, also do you put any buffer in your tank to raise hardness and what else do you dose, equilibrium??


I don't dose because of my shrimps, i do put in a couple of coral chips just to buffer my PH a little.

----------------------------------
TO ALL: Thank you guys for your positive comments.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

i see it's going very well stephen. nice tank! very well done! 

i have 2 of ed's crs now. trying out my daughter's shrimp tank if its ready for things like this. 2 days now and the shrimps are doing well and very active. looks like it's going to be fine. will stock it with lower grade crs soon. when the budget permits. lol.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I can think of some shrimp that would look really nice in there.....


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> I don't dose because of my shrimps, i do put in a couple of coral chips just to buffer my PH a little.
> 
> ----------------------------------
> TO ALL: Thank you guys for your positive comments.


thanks for the answer but is that mini pellia in the background of the 10g?


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> i see it's going very well stephen. nice tank! very well done!
> 
> i have 2 of ed's crs now. trying out my daughter's shrimp tank if its ready for things like this. 2 days now and the shrimps are doing well and very active. looks like it's going to be fine. will stock it with lower grade crs soon. when the budget permits. lol.


Good to hear Deo, i hope to see it one of these days.



Rastapus said:


> I can think of some shrimp that would look really nice in there.....


Ey Grant, which shrimps would those be?



tang daddy said:


> thanks for the answer but is that mini pellia in the background of the 10g?


Yes it is mini pellia, the mound/green hills kind of thing.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful shrimp tanks you have there.

One suggestion: hide the Indian Almond leaf behind some of the other plants. It's big & kinda distracts from the beauty & harmony of the rest of the tank.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Beautiful shrimp tanks you have there.
> 
> One suggestion: hide the Indian Almond leaf behind some of the other plants. It's big & kinda distracts from the beauty & harmony of the rest of the tank.


Thanks, the leaf is just there for testing purposes i have never intended to keep putting one in every few weeks.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

i think grant is hinting about the sulawesi shrimps he's got in stock.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> i think grant is hinting about the sulawesi shrimps he's got in stock.


That's what i was thinking also, but sulawesi needs higher PH which a planted tank can't have.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Just want to share my SSS crown CRS, trying to get offspring from this guy is not easy. I'm still crossing my fingers and adding more patience. LOL










Stephen


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow very white and solid !!!!
Looking forward to seeing babies from him


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Wow very white and solid !!!!
> Looking forward to seeing babies from him


Most of the babies are double hino, but i'm hoping to get better grades on the next gen.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

*Update: May/16/2010*

Well here is a little update of the tank, took out half of the bush of blyxa because it was getting too thick and HC under it was dying as you can see on the left of the tank.

I got a new pressurized co2 today and i'm pretty sure my HC is loving it as they are pearling like there is no tomorrow.










































Cheers,
Stephen


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow very nice stephen!! 
Looking forward to seeing those high grade babies


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW!!!!! That's incredible!!!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

MananaP said:


> That's what i was thinking also, but sulawesi needs higher PH which a planted tank can't have.


We will be testing that theory in Richmond.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Tn23 said:


> Wow very nice stephen!!
> Looking forward to seeing those high grade babies


I see some really promising shrimps at a very young age, when i see promising it means really nice thick white one them(crossing fingers).


eternity302 said:


> WOW!!!!! That's incredible!!!


Thanks...


Rastapus said:


> We will be testing that theory in Richmond.


Hehehehe, Ok grant let me know how it turns out.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

cardinal shrimps in planted tanks would be amazing @[email protected]


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Nice tanks man, since when did you get so good at this LOL


----------



## BostonBob (Apr 24, 2010)

As somebody who has little luck with plants could you *please* remove the word " Humble " from the title. You're making me feel even worse about my lack of plant growing skills.


----------



## MananaP (Apr 22, 2010)

Chronick said:


> cardinal shrimps in planted tanks would be amazing @[email protected]


if only they could survive in low PH tank(wishful thinking i would say).


jm. said:


> Nice tanks man, since when did you get so good at this LOL


Hahahaha hey buddy long time no see, yea been on planted tank and shrimps for a while now. I would say i got addicted to it LOL!


BostonBob said:


> As somebody who has little luck with plants could you *please* remove the word " Humble " from the title. You're making me feel even worse about my lack of plant growing skills.


I said humble because i'm far from being a pro LOL. You can do it just have more patience and read read read about it online it worked for me. GL!!!


----------

